

Real time website statistics visualized on a 3d globe - japetheape
http://www.worldlogger.com

======
karanbhangui
This is pretty awesome. I'm actually planning on making some cool 3D
visualizations for administering a location based site we're going to launch.
Thanks for the inspiration!

~~~
japetheape
no problem! maybe you can use worldlogger to show your traffic ;-)

------
mojombo
This is a pretty nice visualization. It pegs the CPU of both cores on my MBP
though (Webkit). =(

------
bham
Why is Africa flat-shaded? Or are you trying to show timezones?

------
japetheape
sorry guys the website can't handle the amount of traffic, am fixing this!

~~~
japetheape
appears to be running again, socket issues solved hopefully!

